# An Inexpensive Workbench



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

*base complete & hand planing the top*

I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.

Here is the base. The dimensions are 33 high, 4 feet long and 2 feet wide. Once the top is on the bench should sit at 36" the same height as my table saw so that it can be used to help support long boards for infeeding. The joinery for the base is with dadoes.



Tonight I glued up the 2×4's for the top. I picked the straightest boards from the Home Depot pile. I know you should let wood acclimatise but I wanted to get them together while they were still straight so I glued them up right away. It gives me a bench top over 3" thick so I've got room to plane it flat again if need be.



I then cut the glue up down to 6 feet in length with my circular saw. And then I broke out my new (well really old actually but new to me) jointer plane and went to town. This is a lot of fun and excellent exercise to boot. First I planed the bottom flat, flipped it and started on the top. This pic is where I'm at now, mid-way though the top. I'm done for the night, I feel spent after planing for two hours straight!


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


It looks very solid…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


The bench is looking pretty good so far and I like your use of construction lumber. It does look like you got a nice workout flattening the top.


----------



## PKP (Dec 18, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


I like it so far.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


yeah, it looks sweet.

what sort of joinery are you using, and how is the top affixed to the frame?


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


A really neat project. Are you going to drill a double row of dog holes down the length?


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


Aaron,

Thanks. I used a simple lap joint for the base. I haven't affixed the top to it yet. In the pics I'm planing it on my assembly/outfeed table. I just screwed the table to it temporarilly.

Rob


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


8iowa,

So far I only have one vise to put on and I haven't decided whether to use the front or tail to mount it. So I'll definitely drill holes where I need them. Any suggestions on the vise?

Rob


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


Its looking good so far. I have a question if you don't mind my asking. One think I'd been thinking about is how to handle the rounded over edges on the lumber. It there a reason you didn't rip the boards first on a table saw to remove the bulk of the material? I was thinking that maybe there would be two reasons:

1) you wanted to have some fun with a new toy (jointer plane)
2) you figured the glue up might not be that level and a lot of planing would be necessary anyway

I just wanted to get your thoughts. Keep up the great work and thanks for the post.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


I am so intimidated by the process of flattening a workbench top with a hand plane. Had you done this before?


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


That's a whole lot of hand planing with a jointer. I am with Hokie, I would have rip'd em first. Would save you about 3/8in of hand planing to remove the rounds. For removing that much material I would use my no5 set with a wide mouth. Can't say that I have ever gotten that adventurous though. Closest I have gotten was face planing a cupped/warped 9ft x 8in board.

Kudos for diving in and going for it. How much life are you getting out of your blade?


----------



## jackd942 (Dec 19, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


Nice bench. What kind of finish are you planning to use on the top?


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


Good for you. That's a lot of planing. At least it is fairly soft wood.

I hand planed my top, but I never could get all the twist and dome out of it. Fun for a half hour. I don't have enough patience, or a jointer plane. So I clamped straight boards to the sides and made a simple router sled. Leveled the top pronto. Then I skimmed it again with a plane.

Steve


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


Hokie,

I thought about ripping the boards but I hesitated because I wasn't sure how the glue up would go. These were 2×4s; I tried to get the straightest ones but they are still 2×4's. I also want to end up with the thickest top possible for weight and future flattenings.

Spaids,

No, never!

Dsb,

Yeah, In retrospect I'm thinking I should have broken out the jack plane for a while. Oh well. I am getting some thick shaves with the jointer though and everything is staying nice and flat.

Jack,
I think I'll go with an oil/varnish. Something that wipes on easy.

Steve,
I thought about the router sled but it seemed anithetical. I making the bench so that I can plane boards easier so I may as well get the practice with the top!

To all,
I appreciate the comments, questions and general interest. I plan on doing some more work today so I should have an update soon. Take care.

Rob


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply. I'll keep my eyes open for the updates. I'm going to go take an advil now. The thought of that planing is making me sore! lol, actually I'm quite impressed.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


This is a great bench. Since the advent of Schwarz's book there has been an explosion of benches out there. I really like that you are keeping it simple as so many (me included) are making really complex benches. Great job on flattening the top and saving time by just glueing the 2×4 together. This would be a great use for a fore plane or even a scrub plane to level then to the jointer but god bless you for jumping straight to the jointer plane!


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *base complete & hand planing the top*
> 
> I've been working on a new bench and thought I'd share the progress in case anyone is interested. I read Scott Landis' Workbench book and a few excerpts from the Swartz's book and I've come up with this. I've totally cheaped-out so far, and so far no regrets. Everything accept the vise faces is going to be constuction lumber; 2×6's and 2×4's (where I come from these are made from Spruce). $60 is the total bill for the base and top so far; I haven't bought the jaws yet.
> 
> ...


My shoulders hurt just looking at your work so far.

It looks like fun, keep us posted.

Q


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

* Mounting the top and vise *

My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …

After flattening the top I went ahead and attached the vise. I found the instructions kind of complicated so I'm using scrap wood from the bench for the jaws temporarilly. Now that I've got the hang of it I'll move on to hardwood. Oh, by the way, I glad I picked up a transfer punch set recently; I found it pretty indispensible today in mounting the top and vise. So here it is with the vise in place …

So that's it for today. I cleaned up the shop after and check out this pile of shavings!

I guess the next step will be adding dog holes and getting proper jaws. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> * Mounting the top and vise *
> 
> My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …
> 
> ...


nicely done!


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> * Mounting the top and vise *
> 
> My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …
> 
> ...


Shavings…the pillow of the wood gods.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> * Mounting the top and vise *
> 
> My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …
> 
> ...


This is going to be a nice bench, especially given the "investment" that you are putting into it.

Well done.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> * Mounting the top and vise *
> 
> My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …
> 
> ...


Not too shabby there Rob. Looks like it is coming together well. Two good points: vises are a bit nerve wracking and transfer punches are a fantastic tool to have around. I got my transfer set at HF, for what they are used for that level of quality has proven fine.

On the vise front, don't get too wrapped up in perfection. I found that the hardware itself is imperfect. Not only that, but the wood is going to move some seasonally. Just remember that form should follow function. So long as it securely holds the wood you are in like Flynn.

That pile on the floor is great. You should really look into dust collection 
I prefer dust pan for these types. Better yet is to train any small mammals you have around to do the task for you. Preferably one that is properly aged (my 3yr old just makes a bigger mess, but the 7yr old is fairly good at clean-up)


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> * Mounting the top and vise *
> 
> My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …
> 
> ...


Once again I like the simplicity of this bench. The single face vise should serve you well and with the legs flush with the top you can hold most any size board by just putting a few dog holes in the legs. Invest in some good holdfasts and bench dogs. If you get some Veritas Wonder Dogs you can forego a tail vise for face planing too.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> * Mounting the top and vise *
> 
> My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …
> 
> ...


I like it, thanks for the posts.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> * Mounting the top and vise *
> 
> My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …
> 
> ...


man that is a lot of planing but it did come out great!


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> * Mounting the top and vise *
> 
> My bench costs rose slightly today. I bought some lag bolts to attach the top to the base. $3.50. Let's see, about 60 in wood, 65 for the vise, a bottle of glue; I figure I'm close to $135 into this so far. I still have to get some hardwood jaws for the vise but I'm pretty sure I'll keep total cost under 150. Here's a pic with the top attached …
> 
> ...


looks good..reminds me I need to get on with making one….I like your design, *and budget* allot….


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

*Dogs, Holes, and New Jaws*

I substituted my cheap temporary construction lumber jaws for some good ash jaws. I'm so glad I practiced first because originally the jaws were about 1/8th below the bench top surface. Now they are flush.

You can also see that I added some dogs and holes. I tried to cheap-out and use 3/4 wooden dowels for the dogs which will definitely get you by in a pinch, however, I think you will find replacing them all the time annoying. Also they don't hold as well as the Veritas dogs I decided to splurge on! Man these are nice; which figures since they are made in Canada!



I never did mention the vise handle. I had a large dowel that I spoke shaved down to the proper size then I used small pieces of the original size to cap the ends. Not as nice looking as the Veritas but it saved me 5 bucks. Here's a pic of the bench in use. I needed to flatten out my cutting board. It's nice to have a thick, flat surface to reference off and clamp to.



And here's a little pic of the shop reorginisation to accommodate the new bench. I just moved some shelving around. Put some lights above as well as my small fleet of planes.



That's all for now. Immediate future plans are to round off the vise corners, put a coat of finish on, and add a shelf underneath. Stay tuned and thanks for dropping by!

Rob


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Dogs, Holes, and New Jaws*
> 
> I substituted my cheap temporary construction lumber jaws for some good ash jaws. I'm so glad I practiced first because originally the jaws were about 1/8th below the bench top surface. Now they are flush.
> 
> ...


Nice bench and storage cupboard!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

RobH2 said:


> *Dogs, Holes, and New Jaws*
> 
> I substituted my cheap temporary construction lumber jaws for some good ash jaws. I'm so glad I practiced first because originally the jaws were about 1/8th below the bench top surface. Now they are flush.
> 
> ...


Looks like an economical but nice bench. I like the cabinet of little drawers hanging over the bench. Simple, honest, functional, nice.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Dogs, Holes, and New Jaws*
> 
> I substituted my cheap temporary construction lumber jaws for some good ash jaws. I'm so glad I practiced first because originally the jaws were about 1/8th below the bench top surface. Now they are flush.
> 
> ...


That's great… there's a bench like this in my future, and given my budget… I'll probably end up doing something very similar.

You mentioned in the initial post that the construction-grade lumber around you is spruce… any thoughts on whether standard-issue white pine or whatever 2x's are around here would hold up?

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Dogs, Holes, and New Jaws*
> 
> I substituted my cheap temporary construction lumber jaws for some good ash jaws. I'm so glad I practiced first because originally the jaws were about 1/8th below the bench top surface. Now they are flush.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments guys. I like that little cabinet too. It holds all my nails and screws etc and I can easily take out a drawer to wherever I happen to be working which is convenient.

Ryno,

I'd say go with whatever you've got around. For sure it will be sturdy enough. And who really cares if it loses shape as it is so thick you can plane it flat again and again. I find the lamenation very stable so far though and I've yet to put on a finish which I'm sure will help all the more against drying and seasonal changes.

All the best with yours. I'd love to see it when you are done.
Rob


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Dogs, Holes, and New Jaws*
> 
> I substituted my cheap temporary construction lumber jaws for some good ash jaws. I'm so glad I practiced first because originally the jaws were about 1/8th below the bench top surface. Now they are flush.
> 
> ...


Rob … looks like you went with the 7" Veritas model. Any problems or concerns?

I ask because I'm starting a bench of my own, and was planning on using one like yours for an end-vise (I already have a Groz 9" QR model that I am going to use for a front vise).

I actually ordered a Grizzly 10 1/2" vise two weeks ago, but got a message from them that these are out of stock, and they don't expect to get any more until May 24! I don't think it is smart to go ahead with the design of construction of a bench until I have the hardware I will be using.

Woodcraft has a Groz 7" similar to the Veritas on sale this weekend for $45.


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

RobH2 said:


> *Dogs, Holes, and New Jaws*
> 
> I substituted my cheap temporary construction lumber jaws for some good ash jaws. I'm so glad I practiced first because originally the jaws were about 1/8th below the bench top surface. Now they are flush.
> 
> ...


TheDane,

No problems or concerns yet. I think it works quite well. Keep in mind I've never owned or used another vise like this before so I can't really compare. It seems to work as it should however.

I hope that works out for you. I also hope you post your bench when it's done.

Rob


----------

